# New Router



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I was able to pick up a Porter Cable 2902, 19.2 volt router for $101.00 at my local Sutherlands. It came with the battery, charger and case. I have been smiling ever since!

scrollwolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Scrollwolf. Never seen that router before. Looks good! I didn't realize there were any Sutherland Lumber stores around anymore. They were big here ( Council Bluffs Iowa and Omaha, Nebraksa) about 10 years ago until Menards came in town. I don't think there are any left now. I know they also owned some stores in the south under the name Cimmaron lumber. Anyway.....congrats on the new router. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cordless is a wonderful thing. I expect an update in a month or so on how happy you are.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

We stil have 2- Sutherlands locally. There used to be 4-stores in the Columbus area.

scrollwolf


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Mike, I will be sure to check in and give an update.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, that looks like a nice little router... ready to run at all times...

I await your first review post as well...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Neat! I didn't even know there was such an animal as a cordless router.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

challagan said:


> . . . I didn't realize there were any Sutherland Lumber stores around anymore. . . .


Thanks for shaking the dust off that corner of my brain.
Yes -- there are several here in Texas including one here in Fort Worth that I had TOTALLY forgotten about.

One more visit added to my to-do list for tomorrow.

And - no - I had never seen a cordless router either.
And yes it does sound like a great idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi scrollwolf

That's a neat deal, out of all the routers I have I don't have a battery powered one I see Bob and Rick use it all the time on the RWS show and I wondered how the battery holds up ,I see Bob & Rick pop in a new one all the time (battery) please write a review on it after you run it for a bit  
Run Time on the battery etc. what size of bit you can push with it etc. and is it VS for the big bits ... ?

One other question do you know how much a extra battery runs, looks like one would need a extra one on hand...out of all the battery tools I have that's the biggest downfall with them. 

You get the tool out, get the screws or what every you need and start to work then put in a screw or two then back to the work bench/shop for a battery that has a full charge to get the job done... 

The only one that can do the job done on the 1st try most of the time is the Dewalt tools, drill and saw..etc. but the battery pack for the PC router looks about the same as Dewalt....but I'm sure the router is a hog for power....

--------------
http://www.avillahardware.com/store...aspx?sfid=143264&i=226470706&mpid=9860&dfid=1

Just one review on the 
Porter-Cable 9290 19.2 V Cordless Router: Reviews & ratings

Features: Porter-Cable 9290 19.2 V Cordless Router 19.2 Volt, 2 Amp/hour battery for more power & longer run time Interchangeable network battery system powers drill, hammer-drill, circular saw, reciprocating saw, jig saw, router, and more Fully compatible with all model 690 bases - can be used as a plunge router in the 6931 base or as a D-Handle router in the 6911... More base. Fixed base, model 1001, is included Powerful 600 Watt, 23,000 RPM motor handles most jobs that a 1-1/2 Peak HP router can do Long-life motor brushes are replaceable Slide-in battery allows compact size and great balance with weight positioned directly over your work Convenient spindle-lock feature so bits can be changed with only one wrench The Porter-Cable 9290 Includes: 2902 motor unit, base #1001 1/4 collet #42999, collet wrench #42596 high-capacity battery pack #8823 advanced diagnostic charger #8624 carrying case operating manual

http://shopping.msn.com/reviews/shp/?itemId=21403495


------------------


scrollwolf said:


> I was able to pick up a Porter Cable 2902, 19.2 volt router for $101.00 at my local Sutherlands. It came with the battery, charger and case. I have been smiling ever since!
> 
> scrollwolf


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, when you go out to you're shed each day, how do you decide which of you're many routers you are going to use, is it a case of eanie meenie minee mo?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

More or less, but I think I'm going to add one more or I should say I did 

Happy Father's Day to ME 
----------------------
---------------------
Thank you for your order.

For your reference, your order number is 145945929.


Inv # Title Qty Price
--------------- --------------------------------------------- --- ----------
P9290 9290 Porter Cable 19.2 Volt Cordless Route... 1 $144.99

---------------
--------------
Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL.... that makes 76 routers and 16 router table right Bob?  Just kidding!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

hahahahahahaha more or less  
Can't have toooo many routers and I can't take it with me when I go 

Bj 



challagan said:


> LOL.... that makes 76 routers and 16 router table right Bob?  Just kidding!
> 
> Corey


----------



## snickers (Aug 16, 2007)

*D-Link DIR 655*

I have this router. It's realy perfect.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a TP-Link TL-SF1008D + 2 x Makita plunge, 1 x Bosch 1/4", 1 x Makita trimmer and of course my latest Triton TR001.


----------



## roy3833 (Mar 17, 2012)

IF you got a manual with this router therer is someone on the classified forum that needs to hear from you.
Roy


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Bob, when you go out to you're shed each day, how do you decide which of you're many routers you are going to use, is it a case of eanie meenie minee mo?


Hi Harry...I have this choosing which router to use down to a fine science when I go to work in my shop.

I have 5 Ridgid Trim routers, 4 of which are dedicated to my PC Dovetail jig and 1 for general routing. BTW, I don't cut dovetails or box joints in anything over 1/2 inch so the Ridgid Trim routers are ideal at 1.6 HP.

1 Ridgid R2930 Kit for handheld use.

2 PC 892 routers, 1 in my table and the other set up with plunge base and Jasper 200J Circle Jig.

1 Milwaukee 5616-20 set up to use with my Woodhaven Planer jig.

1 Hitachi M12VC to use with my Pantograph.

1 DW 611PK with plunge base and Pat Warner base plate to do inlays.

Now I need one more router to use with my ski once I finish it. I am leaning toward a DW 618 for that set-up.

So the only routers not permanently set-up to do a certain task are 1 Ridgid trim router and 1 Ridgid R2930 router. By setting up routers for one specific task it is a no brainer as to which router(s) I need for the project at hand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a 5 year old thread. The owners manual I posted in the Router Reference section recently.


----------

